# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  *_*_*_*| درخواست بررسی اولویت های پایین تر |*_*_*_*

## mohyy775

سلام 
۱. من تو انتخاب رشتم اشتباه کردم الان میخوام بدونم میشه صبر کرد تا کارنامه سبز بیاد بعد درخواست بررسی اولویت پایین تر داد ؟
یا همین الان باید درخواست بدم ؟
۲. بعد برای ثبت درخواست نباید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم ؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## ShahabM

سلام
تا اونجایی که من میدونم اول باید کارنامه سبز بیاد. در ضمن شما نباید منتظر کارنامه سبز بمونی و حتما باید بری ثبت نام کنی، چون اگر ثبت نام نکنی به معنای انصراف از دانشگاه هست و دیگه با کارنامه سبز هم نمیتونی کاری کنی.

----------


## mohyy775

> سلام
> تا اونجایی که من میدونم اول باید کارنامه سبز بیاد. در ضمن شما نباید منتظر کارنامه سبز بمونی و حتما باید بری ثبت نام کنی، چون اگر ثبت نام نکنی به معنای انصراف از دانشگاه هست و دیگه با کارنامه سبز هم نمیتونی کاری کنی.


اخه رشته ای که الان اوردم شبانست اون رشته ی پایینی که میخوام روزانست میترسم بعد ثبت نام بگن باید یه ترمو کامل بخونی 
کارنامه سبز حدودا کی میاد ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> کارنامه سبز حدودا کی میاد ؟


7 مهر از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش منتشر میشه

----------


## ShahabM

> اخه رشته ای که الان اوردم شبانست اون رشته ی پایینی که میخوام روزانست میترسم بعد ثبت نام بگن باید یه ترمو کامل باید بخونی 
> کارنامه سبز حدودا کی میاد ؟


در مورد این چیزی که در مورد روزانه و شبانه گفتید، بنده اطلاعات چندانی ندارم. لطفا دوستان مطلع پاسخ دهند.

----------


## Elin

*ببخشید کارنامه ی سبز کی میاد؟*

----------


## ShahabM

> *ببخشید کارنامه ی سبز کی میاد؟*


7 مهر
sanjesh.org

----------


## Mojgan*M

سایت سنجش قسمت بررسی اشتباه در انتخاب رشته 
درخواست به حد نصاب نرسیدن محل قبولی ........ این یعنی چی؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام 
> ۱. من تو انتخاب رشتم اشتباه کردم الان میخوام بدونم میشه صبر کرد تا کارنامه سبز بیاد بعد درخواست بررسی اولویت پایین تر داد ؟
> یا همین الان باید درخواست بدم ؟
> ۲. بعد برای ثبت درخواست نباید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم ؟
> خیلی ممنون


غالبا دوستان یا اطلاع ندارن یا اینکه مطمئن نیستن!
تو خود سایت سنجش سوالتو مطرح کن ببین چی میگن!
یه مشاورم میتونه کمکت کنه!

----------


## _Zari_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohyy775


سلام 
۱. من تو انتخاب رشتم اشتباه کردم الان میخوام بدونم میشه صبر کرد تا کارنامه سبز بیاد بعد درخواست بررسی اولویت پایین تر داد ؟
یا همین الان باید درخواست بدم ؟
۲. بعد برای ثبت درخواست نباید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم ؟
خیلی ممنون


من ترم قبل رفتم ثبت نام رشته ای ک قبول شدم ثبت نام شدم حتی خوابگاهشم رفتم ولی بعدش کارنامه سبزمو دیدم رشته بعدیم اونی بود ک علاقه داشتم بهش درخواست رشته بعدی رو کردم برام اس ام اس اومد از سنجش ک درخواستت قبول شده  برو ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید...ولی این رشتت ثبت نام کن شاید برا رشته بعدیت پذیرفت نشی اما امیدت بخدا باشه...ولی میدونی شبانه ام هس رشتت بحث شهریه ام هست...ولی چاره ای نداری باید این رشتت ثبت نام کنی بعد کارنامه سبزتم درخواست بده..هر وقت سنجش اعلام کرد ک می تونید درخواست اولویت بعدی بدید...حواستونم باشه اولویت بعد ینی الان مثلا اولویت 15قبول شدین درخواست بدید اولویت 16همتون قبول شده باشید میره رو اون و حتما هم برا محکم کاری با سنجش تماس بگیرید._

----------


## mohyy775

چطوری سوالمو از سازمان سنجش بپرسم ؟
تو بخش پاسخ گویی ثبت نام کردم ولی جایی برای پرسش سوال نداره فقط میشه دراخواست بررسی اولویت پایین تر داد

----------


## ShahabM

میری توو قسمت درخواست جدید، بعد از لیست کشویی آزمون سراسری رو انتخاب میکنی و بعدش در لیستی که ظاهر میشه میری توو عنوان ((عمومی)) و سوالت رو مطرح میکنی.

----------


## مهسـا

هوم اگه اعتراض زدیم برای قبولی تو اولویتای بالاترمون ....ی وقت همین رشته ای که قبول شدیم برامون نسوزه؟شانس ندارم که اومدیمو گقت اشتباه قبول شدی مردود....

میشه همچین چیزی؟

----------


## ShahabM

> هوم اگه اعتراض زدیم برای قبولی تو اولویتای بالاترمون ....ی وقت همین رشته ای که قبول شدیم برامون نسوزه؟شانس ندارم که اومدیمو گقت اشتباه قبول شدی مردود....
> 
> میشه همچین چیزی؟


از پاسخگویی سایت سنجش بپرسید به همون ترتیبی که بالا گفتم

----------


## مهسـا

> از پاسخگویی سایت سنجش بپرسید به همون ترتیبی که بالا گفتم


نه من با مراحلش اشنام منظورم اینکه ی وقت شانس همین رشتمو از دست ندم؟

----------


## ShahabM

> نه من با مراحلش اشنام منظورم اینکه ی وقت شانس همین رشتمو از دست ندم؟


همین سوالی که میگید رو از سنجش بپرسید بهتون میگن میسوزه یا نه.

----------


## mohyy775

> نه من با مراحلش اشنام منظورم اینکه ی وقت شانس همین رشتمو از دست ندم؟


صبر کن کارنامه سبز بیاد اگه دیدی رشته ای که میخوای اوردی بعد درخواست بررسی بده

----------


## S.N.M19

من الان روزانه قبول شدم ولی شهرشو نمیخوام میتونم برم رشته شبانه یه شهر دیگه؟ تو اولویتای بعدیم شبانه زدم
دانشجویان روزانه با شبانه سر یه کلاس میشینن یا نه؟

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط S.N.M19


من الان روزانه قبول شدم ولی شهرشو نمیخوام میتونم برم رشته شبانه یه شهر دیگه؟ تو اولویتای بعدیم شبانه زدم
دانشجویان روزانه با شبانه سر یه کلاس میشینن یا نه؟


بله حتی مدرکشم با روزانه ها فرقی نداره. فقط یه مقدار شهریه باید بدی. شهریش از آزاد خیلی کمتره شبیه پیام نور هستش*

----------


## mohyy775

لطفا یکی کمک کنه به سازمان سنجش پیام دادم چند روزه ولی جواب نمیدن
اگه کسی هست که پارسال درخواست داده لطفا شرایطشو بگه 
میشه فقط یه کد رشته انتخاب کرد (از اولویت های بعدی)
من دقیقا اولویت بعدیمو میخوام چطوری باید درخواست بدم ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> لطفا یکی کمک کنه به سازمان سنجش پیام دادم چند روزه ولی جواب نمیدن
> اگه کسی هست که پارسال درخواست داده لطفا شرایطشو بگه 
> میشه فقط یه کد رشته انتخاب کرد (از اولویت های بعدی)
> من دقیقا اولویت بعدیمو میخوام چطوری باید درخواست بدم ؟


دیروز که تعطیل بود
امروز چک کردید که ببینید اومده یا نه؟

----------


## mohyy775

> دیروز که تعطیل بود
> امروز چک کردید که ببینید اومده یا نه؟


چک کردم نیومده  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ShahabM

> چک کردم نیومده


وقتی وارد سیستم پاسخگویی میشید، توو قسمت درخواست جدید میرسد و آزمون سراسری ۹۵ رو انتخاب می کنید. بعدش توو لیستی که ظاهر میشه عنوانی وجود داره به اسم: بررسی اولویت های پایین تر (یا شبیه اش)، با انتخاب این گزینه میتونید درخواست بررسی اولویت های پایین تر رو به سنجش ارایه بدید.
البته، این مورد کمی ریسک داره. حتما قبلش لیستی که از رسید انتخاب رشته گرفتید رو چک کنید و اولویت های بعدی تون رو ببینید و عواقب کارتون رو در نظر داشته باشید و اگر می بینید با ارایه ی این درخواست ممکنه جای بدتری قبول شید میتونید صبر کنید تا کارنامه سبز بیاد و بعد توو تکمیل ظرفیت یا چیزای دیگه تغییر رشته بدید که خب مسلما مشکل تره و دوندگی بیش تری خواهد داشت.

----------


## mjv121314

سلام سوال من اینجاست که اگر مثلا اولویت 5 رو قبول شده باششیم فقط میتونیم تقاضای رفتن به اولویتت6 رو بدیم یا نه اولویت ها پایین ترش هم امکان بررسی داره؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام سوال من اینجاست که اگر مثلا اولویت 5 رو قبول شده باششیم فقط میتونیم تقاضای رفتن به اولویتت6 رو بدیم یا نه اولویت ها پایین ترش هم امکان بررسی داره؟؟


بله میتوانید به هر کدوم از اولویت های پایین تر که بر اساس کارنامه سبز در اون قبول شده باشید، تغییر بدید.

----------

